# Back into it from the Lonestar state



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome:to AT


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome from a fellow Texan. And thank you for your service.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## k9carlo (Apr 24, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* TXbowdog. Have fun here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT and for Serving this Great Nation.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Glad your back...

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## Txbowdog (Jul 31, 2009)

Just measured my wingspan....76 inches. Divide by 2.5 equals a 30.4.

Geez, i had no idea. 

How will this effect bow selection, very intertested in a Mathews....looking at a LD?


----------

